# New drug: Resotran (Prucalopride) - Redundant colon v Megacolon



## qnina1000 (May 30, 2013)

A number of years ago, I was informed that a colonography had revealed I have redundant colon. I was never given more information about this, so, among other things, I don't even know whether this is a minor case or more extensive. My doctor at the time put no stress on it, so I didn't put too much energy into worrying about it specifically.

In the 5 years that have elapsed, my lifelong chronic constipation has become ever more problematic.

This past year I moved to a new province and got a new doctor. She has not given me appointment time to detail the history of my chronic constipation, but has prescribed a new drug called Resotran (Prucalopride), which is supposed to promote peristaltic muscle contractions.

The product monograph talks about it being contra-indicated in the presence of megacolon. What I'd like to know, before I take the darned stuff, is how that differs from redundant colon.

Anyone?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

megacolon is an abnormal dilation of the colon which is often accompanied by a paralysis of it's peristalic motion.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megacolon

from the nih:

"Megacolon refers to cecal dilatation above the dimension of 12 cm and above 6.5 cm of the sigmoid colon."

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11097735

..

redundant colon:

"The term "redundant colon" describes a large intestine (colon) that is longer than normal and as a result has repetitive, overlapping loops.".

http://www.riversideonline.com/health_reference/Questions-Answers/AN00239.cfm

good luck to you. hope restoran helps. sure do wish prucalopride was approved by the fda here in the usa.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yep, Megacolon is when the colon is the right lengh but is way bigger around in cross-section than it should be. Most often you would see in it someone with C. Diff or with Ulcerative Colitis, and some birth defects.

Redundant colon is normal in how big around it is in cross section, but is longer than usual so tends to have some extra loops and bends. This seems to be a fairly common "abnormality" in that you sometimes even find it in people with normal digestion/BM's. It does seem to be more common in IBSers with C than with D but that may be because if you slow down just a bit, and you have that much further to go it is more likely to end up with dried out, hard to move stool.


----------



## To Our Faces (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm an American on this medication for about 2 years. It worked very well for me in the beginning and has significantly slowed down but it's better than without. It's like Zelnorm was but without the long QT problems. I get mine as Resolor from CanadaDrugs.com but since my insurance looks like they suddenly decided to stop covering it, I wonder if I can get it cheaper as Resotran directly from Canada instead of the online pharmacy shipping it from the UK. I take Linzess in addition, which works differently. The two together have helped a lot but I am by no means back to "normal".


----------



## Patricia Moore McDaniel (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi, I am interested in this drug as I am scheduled for a sacral nerve stim surgery. Is it only available thru Canada? I get one med from Canada now, similar to Reglan. Works fairly well. This GI problem is a beast. I wish you well.

PM


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

it's not approved in the usa yet--still in the fda approval process.

it is approved in canada and the uk , australia and parts if not all of europe.

yes these bowel problems are a beast. wishing you all the best...


----------



## futureyogi (Dec 25, 2013)

To Our Faces said:


> I'm an American on this medication for about 2 years. It worked very well for me in the beginning and has significantly slowed down but it's better than without. It's like Zelnorm was but without the long QT problems. I get mine as Resolor from CanadaDrugs.com but since my insurance looks like they suddenly decided to stop covering it, I wonder if I can get it cheaper as Resotran directly from Canada instead of the online pharmacy shipping it from the UK. I take Linzess in addition, which works differently. The two together have helped a lot but I am by no means back to "normal".


[q];++d){var></a>[q]+d[q])break;a+=d}b=!0}this.e&&(d=x+e(json.stringify(this.h())),131072>[q];++b)for(var>

What are the side effects of resolor? Is that what was previously called Zelnorm?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

no, resolor (prucalopride) is not zelnorm. it is a different drug although still a 5-HT agonist like zelnorm was but with a better safety profile.

not yes approved in usa but you can get it from canadadrugs.com if your doc will give you a script for it. canadadrugs needs a script in order to send it to you.

info on resolor including side effects which can include headache, abdominal pain, nausea and diarrhea. (i'll take D anytime--lol







):

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/digestive-health/medicines/resolor.html

.


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

If you live in the USA, please consider writing to the FDA in support of approving prucalopride. They are considering it now.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/171379-any-news-of-a-new-zelnorm-drug-5-ht4/


----------

